# Certina Ea Automatic



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be the winning bidder for this off the bay Sunday evening & all credit to the seller arrived today.

Certina EA Automatic a very nice little dress watch.








Small at 27mm including the crown. I am dating it to circa 1950 based on the KF 21-0114 Movement. But if any one has more info would love to hear from you.

The movement is a little war weary but runs perfectly well from first wrist twist.



























​
Quite taken with it at the moment.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

cant add any history but a little belter . Perhaps if grew a little larger would be superb. Like it a lot ,great dial.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful little watch. Sometimes watches don't have to be the size of a saucer to be supercool...


----------

